# show leads



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

To all the show gals/guys

What kind of show leads are you using/find the best.
My husband needs a new one, since the one we have is on its last leg.
Thanks Peg


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

It depends...sometimes I get them from shows...from the vendors. There are also these show leads with beads on them...not sure who makes them...but...I can find the link for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am not a show person, but I've used this company for several handmade leather collars, harnesses, etc. They do very beautiful, timely work. I see they have braided kangaroo show leads... also, they will custom make pretty much anything you want. Their leather selections are really great. They're located in OK.

Might help if I included the link DUH!! http://www.ldsleather.com/braid.html

Betty


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

http://kangarooleatherleads.homestead.com/KangarooLeatherLeadOrderPage.html
I love the leads from this woman. I use the heavier (1/4 inch) one for obedience but the the regular show leads are great for conformation. I notice it says she is on vacation, my guess is she is headed to the GRCA Eastern Regional with her dogs.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys I will check them out


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I prefer my simple black leads with a silver snap. I like the 18 inch ones the best this for conformation. Probably not what your looking for. For the fancier ones I like the looks beads on leads but would not use them.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ash said:


> I prefer my simple black leads with a silver snap. I like the 18 inch ones the best this for conformation. Probably not what your looking for. For the fancier ones I like the looks beads on leads but would not use them.


Ash
the trainer said he should not use black because of the contrast with her coat, it should be invisiable. But I thought black would be a good color because he wears black pants. She also barked at him about how I trimmed her ears, she said they should never be thinned to only use a pumice stone?? Now I confused!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I use black cause is matches everything. Also I when wearing black pants or skirts a black leash behind a black backround will make corrections and leash movement less noticable. I trim ears with thinning sheers ans scissors. Pumice stones are used for on top od heads, muzzles, faces, cheeks, and is the finish after stripping wear the collar lays. Pumice stones can be used to "finish" ears just to takes thr wisps away but never on the ears alone.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Ash
> the trainer said he should not use black because of the contrast with her coat, it should be invisiable. But I thought black would be a good color because he wears black pants. She also barked at him about how I trimmed her ears, she said they should never be thinned to only use a pumice stone?? Now I confused!


This is a link that I have found very helpful to use as a guide to grooming a Golden.

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/golden_retriever_grooming.htm

I remember years ago at a Pat Hastings seminar her showing how to use a pumice stone (had never seen one used prior) but as Ash stated it was more as a finishing tool.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ash said:


> I use black cause is matches everything. Also I when wearing black pants or skirts a black leash behind a black backround will make corrections and leash movement less noticable. I trim ears with thinning sheers ans scissors. Pumice stones are used for on top od heads, muzzles, faces, cheeks, and is the finish after stripping wear the collar lays. Pumice stones can be used to "finish" ears just to takes thr wisps away but never on the ears alone.


Ok, so Im not nuts, thats exactly what makes sense to me, and what I have been doing with the ears. The trainer is very strict and wants them to be in show condition every week or they get a ear full. I like that she is such a professional, but it makes me kinda nervous. LOL 
Thanks


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this a conformation or obedience trainer?? I am thinking conformation but just to clarify. I guess if your nuts I am too!! LOL Good luck.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Ash said:


> Is this a conformation or obedience trainer?? I am thinking conformation but just to clarify. I guess if your nuts I am too!! LOL Good luck.


Conformation trainer. LOL:doh:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Conformation trainer. LOL:doh:


I am a little surprised to hear the ear method . Oh well everyone has diffrent ways of doing the same thing I guess.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a friend who makes my braided kangaroo leads. Some beaded, some not. 

Trimming the ears is perfectly alright. Pumice stones can be used to smooth them out, but to do ears entirely with the stone will irritate the ear leather.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

mine came from www.3cdog.com their light brown lead matchs Layla's coat perfectly


----------

